# Hello from Adam



## Adam1984 (Jul 20, 2019)

Hi everyone.  So apparently we need to introduce ourselves on here!

I'm Adam, 35 years old from Scotland.  I've basically come to the realisation, after going through a divorce, that this life of work, home, sleep, and then repeat isn't really for me.  I'm bored and mostly miserable!  

So I am converting a van myself, mostly because of the cost but also because when I park it up in the street it just looks like a van.  I'm already living in it now with a camping stove and a camping bed while I steadily get things how I want them to be.  Currently i'm still working (so i've got enough money to at least finish it), but i'm looking into seasonal work, online work, etc. so that I can get moving.

Anyway, nice to meet you all!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jul 20, 2019)

Hello Adam, welcome aboard :wave:

Good luck in your endeavours with your van & lifestyle changes.
Follow your heart and gut instinct - if I was your age again I wouldn't hesitate!

You will be fine, keep going


----------



## Adam1984 (Jul 20, 2019)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Hello Adam, welcome aboard :wave:
> 
> Good luck in your endeavours with your van & lifestyle changes.
> Follow your heart and gut instinct - if I was your age again I wouldn't hesitate!
> ...




Hi and many thanks!

I'm really just going back to life before I got married to be honest.  I spent a lot of my younger days doing a very similar thing, but then you meet someone and settle down like everyone else does.  So here's to getting back to that!


----------



## Minisorella (Jul 20, 2019)

Hello Adam and welcome along :wave:

The years go by in the blink of an eye and there comes a point when we all realise we should have spent a lot more of them doing what makes us happy. Good to have a plan B though, in case you need an address for officialdom or in case you get sick. I'm sure you must have family or friends who will keep a bed or sofa for you in times of need. Sort the admin first and then go and have fun  Good luck in your new life.


----------



## The laird (Jul 20, 2019)

*Welcome*

Hi welcome and enjoy ,don’t be afraid to ask on here anything you ain’t sure about cause normally someone will have a answer or solution


----------



## Adam1984 (Jul 20, 2019)

Minisorella said:


> Hello Adam and welcome along :wave:
> 
> The years go by in the blink of an eye and there comes a point when we all realise we should have spent a lot more of them doing what makes us happy. Good to have a plan B though, in case you need an address for officialdom or in case you get sick. I'm sure you must have family or friends who will keep a bed or sofa for you in times of need. Sort the admin first and then go and have fun  Good luck in your new life.



Luckily I’ve got parents and siblings who are more than happy for me to register at their houses or even move in if necessary. Admin is all sorted, but thanks for the reminder!


----------



## yorkslass (Jul 20, 2019)

Hi, :welcome::wave::wave:

Enjoy every minute as much as you can.I think you realise as you get older that you have spent a large chunk of your life fulfilling societies expectations. Good luck.


----------



## jeanette (Jul 21, 2019)

Hi and :welcome::camper:and as been said go for it and enjoy it life is too short and as Minisorella says the years go by in the blink of an eye


----------



## phillybarbour (Jul 22, 2019)

Hi and welcome along.


----------

